# Как бороться поломанными ретрейнами в emerge?

## EsTaF

[IMG]http://b.foto.radikal.ru/0607/aba19c4b510at.jpg[/IMG]

То есть, в определенный промежуток времени, когда связь обрывается, wget, который взаимодействует с emerge при закачке файлов, закачка откатываетс яна произвольный размер назад.

что бы скачать vmware потребовалось закачать 870 метров. И не известно, скачается ли хотя бы к утру или нет. качаю уже часов 10.

можно было бы и самому скачать. wget сам по себе такого не делает, но хотелось бы понять, из-за чего такое.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Тема называется непонятно, напишите что-нибудь вроде «wget: проблема с докачкой».

У вас не стрим случаем? если да то звоните в суппорт, жалуйтесь на низкую скорость.

Они повышают канальную скорость и все становится ОК.

----------

## EsTaF

Ответ не верный в двух случаях.

Прошу прощения. wget работает отлично, но сам по себе. таких трюков не было на файлах любого размера, если wget запущен просто. Я же говорил о взаимодействии emerge и wget.

Нет. У меня не стрим. Пригород. Наверное, этим все сказано  :Wink:  А при чем, здесь, скорость? Повтор с докачкой - одно. глюк -  другое.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *EsTaF wrote:*   

> Я же говорил о взаимодействии emerge и wget.

 

На какой FS живут distfiles?

----------

## EsTaF

XFS

----------

## ls_snake

Наблюдались подобние приколи! Но тогда когда канал засирался на полную и просто впдн отваливался - если у Вас чтото похожее то скорее всего просто отваливаеться коннект к провайдеру

----------

## EsTaF

Неа. Я могу патч вообще вытащить из компа. фейсы не упадут. достаточно будет просто заново подсоединить его - все заработает далее, как если бы ничего и не было. В момент физического обрыва просто не будет связи и все.

----------

## C2H5OH

Поиграйся с переменной в make.conf(в крайнем случае закомментируй строку) где задаются параметры вгета, скорее всего там косяк

Сейчас Генты под рукой нет, точное название переменной не помню...

ЗЫ

 *EsTaF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [IMG]http://b.foto.radikal.ru/0607/aba19c4b510at.jpg[/IMG] 
> 
> 

 

Кстати судя по этому скриншоту файл скачался и проживает по адресу  /usr/portage/distfiles/VMware-workstation-5.5.1-19175.tar.gz.1

Переименовываешь его как надо и пользуешься  :Smile: 

----------

## Laitr Keiows

У меня было такое с coLinux, когда distfiles были под COFS...

----------

## EsTaF

"C2H5OH"Поиграйся с переменной в make.conf(в крайнем случае закомментируй строку) где задаются параметры вгета, скорее всего там косяк

Сейчас Генты под рукой нет, точное название переменной не помню...

..

Кстати судя по этому скриншоту файл скачался и проживает по адресу  /usr/portage/distfiles/VMware-workstation-5.5.1-19175.tar.gz.1

Переименовываешь его как надо и пользуешься  :Smile: 

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 0 -T 30 --passive-ftp \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

Скорее всего, дело в squid'е. Если приостановить закачку руками, то видно, как трафик продолжает литься.

Исключение в squid.conf, наверное, пропишу и все.

хе  :Wink:  Переименовать-то можно. Только, вот, ночью я енто дело запускаю. До того как начать спать лежать  :Smile: 

Да фиг с ним. Со squid'ом надо будет разобраться и все.

Всем Огромное Благодарю. Эх.... Что бы я без Вас, люди, делал  :Smile:  Как хорошо, что много, кто пользуется ентой ОС..

Спасибо, еще раз.

----------

